# Durex watches



## Turps (Oct 8, 2018)

This is not a joke recently I purchased a 9ct gold 1930s mens Durex watch I have tried google but cannot trace any information on this company or manufacturer help needed any answers greatly appreciated


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

When looking for watch brand name or trademarks, www.mikrolisk.de is generally your friend.

So in your case, a search on the name Durex brings back the following results:



*Durex*



Europa Uhrenfabrik SendenGmbH

Kleinuhren, Wecker, Reiseuhren; Senden, Deutschland

*Durex*



Selza Watch *Co. **SA **/ **V. *Gisiger

Uhren, Uhrenteile; Biel, Schweiz; registriert am 17.12.1945

*Durex*



Reichenberger *& *Cie.

Uhren; La Chaux-de-Fonds, Schweiz; registriert am 2.2.1922

*Durex*



Hermann Fatton

Biel, Schweiz

*Durex*



Roth Freres *SA*

Unzerbrechliche Gläser; Genf, Schweiz; registriert am 10.9.1945

*Durex*



Cosmo. Spignese

Kleinuhren, Großuhren, Chronographen, Chronometer; Oceanside (CA), USA; registriert am 2.1.1955

*Durex*



Violette Bertet

Uhren, Uhrengläser; Rue Pastourelle 19, Paris, Frankreich; registriert am 17.2.1937






 

So those results can give you a start on your research.

Regards and welcome to the forum.


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

tut tut 8 hours and nobody has done an obvious joke or pun.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Believe they perform reliably when lubricated. 

One of our northern correspondents comes on her regularly extolling it's virtues.

:biggrin:


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> One﻿ of our northern corr﻿espondents comes on her re﻿gu﻿larl﻿﻿y


 Is that a deliberate spelling mistake? :laughing2dw:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Steve D UK said:


> Is that a deliberate spelling mistake? :laughing2dw:


 No!

oops:


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Mine says hello :thumbsup: I did start an owners thread but there doesn't appear to be many of us with a Durex on our wrist.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/114177-durex-owners-club/&do=embed


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @Turps, @DJH584 has provided an interesting glimpse of a problem that arises from time to time when researching watch identification and brand history - too many watch companies using the same brand name.

As for Durex condoms, I can tell you that they first appeared in 1915 by virtue of the London Rubber Company, although the Durex brand name was not introduced until 1929, and stood for "Durability, Reliability and Excellence." Durex condoms were further developed in the UK by SSL International, which was eventually sold to the Anglo-Dutch company Reckitt-Benckiser in 2010, by which time Durex condoms were no longer manufactured in the UK.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Well has to be done! Always wear protection as you never know where its been.


----------



## Turps (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks for the advice so far and for those potential comics and their comments don't give up your day jobs


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Turps said:


> for those potential comics and their comments don't give up your day jobs


 Haven't got a job. 






I'm retired!

:clap:


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

@Turps any chance you can post a picture of yours?


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

I have to do something i ain't got a day job


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Is the case back ribbed for extra pleasure...?

On a more serious note, this might be one of those watches that you don't elaborate on if someone mentions it....though must admit no one's ever commented on one of my watches in 10 years or more.....

'Just noticed your watch, mate....what make is that then?'

'Er, it's a Dur....goodness, is that the time...I must be off'..........

:tongue:


----------

